# ISO Help with Dry Tamales



## vagriller (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a question for pro tamale makers. What is the secret to making them so that the masa is not dry? Do I just need to add more liquid to the dough when I mix it? Or do I need to use lard? They are not dry when I first unwrap them (when fresh) but dry out very quickly! Also, when reheating them what is the preferred method? The masa in the re-heated ones was rather tough.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2014)

I make the dough in my food processor and my favorite tamale recipe includes lightly crushed corn kernels, which provides a pop of juicy sweet corn flavor when we eat them. 

And steaming is the best method of re-heating them. You can do this in a steamer or in the microwave. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 7, 2014)

vagriller said:


> I have a question for pro tamale makers. What is the secret to making them so that the masa is not dry? Do I just need to add more liquid to the dough when I mix it? Or do I need to use lard? They are not dry when I first unwrap them (when fresh) but dry out very quickly! Also, when reheating them what is the preferred method? The masa in the re-heated ones was rather tough.



Can you post your recipe?
One of my first batches came out dry as dust.It wasn't the dough itself. But the fact that I hadn't boiled the corn husks long enough, or used them while they were still extremely hot before I filled them. It's a big debate around here how to wrap them from becoming dried out when reheating.They need to be damp.

If the tops aren't wrapped top to bottom well one person will say that's wrong.Or if you only use 1 husk instead of 2.

The other refuses to wrap the top & leaves it open so that the customers can see the filling.They don't argue the point about steaming. One lady actually cringes when you mention the microwave.

It's funny to hear them. I say just eat and enjoy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2014)

You should be able to spread your masa with a table knife.  Much like a thick jam or honey.  I would add more liquid to the masa and use lard.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 8, 2014)

*Dry tamales?*



GotGarlic said:


> I make the dough in my food processor and my favorite tamale recipe includes lightly crushed corn kernels, which provides a pop of juicy sweet corn flavor when we eat them.
> 
> And steaming is the best method of re-heating them. You can do this in a steamer or in the microwave. Hope this helps.




GG, I would love your recipe, always looking for a way to get more flavor into the the masa.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> GG, I would love your recipe, always looking for a way to get more flavor into the the masa.



This is the one I use: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/marcela-valladolid/easy-corn-tamales-recipe/index.html


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 8, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> This is the one I use: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/marcela-valladolid/easy-corn-tamales-recipe/index.html




Thanks GG!


----------



## Healthy1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Has anyone used anything other then corn husks to wrap the tamale?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2014)

I've used parchment paper cut in 6 inch squares.  It worked.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 9, 2014)

Make sure that the mixture is spreadable.  Also, do not skimp on lard.  I tried to make my tamales more low-fat and added more liquid and steamed to re-heat.  That was the time they would pull moisture from my mouth.  

I've used parchment and corn husks as wrappers.  Both work well.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 9, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> This is the one I use: Easy Corn Tamales Recipe : Marcela Valladolid : Recipes : Food Network



Is this served/made without meat or is this recipe just for the dough?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2014)

You can make them either way. This recipe is just for the dough. I like to use shredded cooked chicken or pulled pork, mixed with a little salsa, for the filling. 1-2 tbsp. of filling will do it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 10, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> You can make them either way. This recipe is just for the dough. I like to use shredded cooked chicken or pulled pork, mixed with a little salsa, for the filling. 1-2 tbsp. of filling will do it.



Thanks.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 10, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> Make sure that the mixture is spreadable.  Also, do not skimp on lard.  I tried to make my tamales more low-fat and added more liquid and steamed to re-heat.  That was the time they would pull moisture from my mouth.
> 
> I've used parchment and corn husks as wrappers.  Both work well.


I agree completely about the lard. Tamales aren't health food. Fat is an important part of the dish and will help keep them moist. 

We have a Mexican mercado down the street that sells corn husks. But before they moved into the area I made them wrapped in foil and it worked fine.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (May 27, 2014)

While I'd love to scratch-make some Tamales (one of my favorite foods) I'm too busy and too lazy to even attempt it yet.  Besides, we have a small Mexican grocery in town that sells them for a buck apiece and I couldn't equal them in flavor or texture.  Yum.


----------



## vagriller (May 27, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> While I'd love to scratch-make some Tamales (one of my favorite foods) I'm too busy and too lazy to even attempt it yet.  Besides, we have a small Mexican grocery in town that sells them for a buck apiece and I couldn't equal them in flavor or texture.  Yum.



I need to find a store in my area that sells them for a buck! No way I'd make them if I could get them (good fresh ones) that cheap.

edit: I think I just found one! Google your city/town and mercado.


----------



## Kayelle (May 27, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> While I'd love to scratch-make some Tamales (one of my favorite foods) I'm too busy and too lazy to even attempt it yet.  Besides, we have a small Mexican grocery in town that sells them for a buck apiece and I couldn't equal them in flavor or texture.  Yum.



Me too, although they have gone up to $2.00 each. 
They are worth every cent.

However, I never eat tamales without some sort of Mexican sauce on top, as they are by nature just to dry for me.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2014)

We're lucky to have a bunch of local Hispanic women who sell their tamales to local school personnel and businesses really cheap.  And they're really good!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Me too, although they have gone up to $2.00 each.
> They are worth every cent.
> 
> However, I never eat tamales without some sort of Mexican sauce on top, as they are by nature just to dry for me.



All the ones I've bought, with the exception of a local restaurant, dry and didn't have much flavor. The ones I made from scratch, with some lightly crushed corn kernels in the dough, weren't dry at all.


----------



## Healthy1 (May 28, 2014)

*Tamales*

Tamales are good with juice from a lemon on top. If you find them to dry!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 28, 2014)

I love tamales.  Just yesterday I stopped in one of our oldest little family-run Mexican restaurants and ordered a tamale and a root beer.  The owner told me that since they are so popular, they have started taking orders from the townsfolk. I'll definitely get in on that. They want $2 apiece, and I'm more than happy to pay that since they are so good. Lots of corny masa flavor and a decent amount of filling.


----------



## Somebunny (May 29, 2014)

I love tamales too!  There is a little shop on the east side of the state that sells nothing but tamales and cold drinks.  They have a specialty tamale that at this time of year is made with.......get this.....
Asparagus!!! I'm not going to get the chance to get there this season, but think I will plan on it next year.


----------



## Kayelle (May 29, 2014)

Try Herdez salsa with a dollop of sour cream on the top. It's a quick cure for dry tamale's.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is a link to our fine little Mexican Grocery located between Peachtree City and Fayetteville Georgia.  You know the place is fairly authentic when most of the signs are in Spanish and the help speaks mostly Spanish.

https://plus.google.com/106001949755868062311/about?gl=us&hl=en


----------

